# giordano's, and an odd engine



## wayman (Apr 29, 2008)

Do I remember rightly that Giordano's is the unofficial pizzeria of this forum? I'm very much enjoying my stuffed pizza on-board the Builder awaiting departure. Yum!

I saw a very odd sight at CUS coming in on the Capitol. The outbound Chief was a few tracks over and its third diesel was red with yellow lettering -- Tacoma, City of Destiny. I don't think I'll be able to post a pic for a few days. Anyone know what it was?


----------



## p&sr (Apr 29, 2008)

wayman said:


> I saw a very odd sight at CUS coming in on the Capitol. The outbound Chief was a few tracks over and its third diesel was red with yellow lettering -- Tacoma, City of Destiny. I don't think I'll be able to post a pic for a few days. Anyone know what it was?


Maybe it's this one:

http://www.railpictures.net/showphotos.php...shington,%20USA

Photograph #10.

Engine #902, belonging to Sound Transit, Washington State.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 29, 2008)

wayman said:


> Do I remember rightly that Giordano's is the unofficial pizzeria of this forum? I'm very much enjoying my stuffed pizza on-board the Builder awaiting departure. Yum!


Yes, Giordanos has become the unofficial pizzeria of Amtrak Unlimited.


----------



## wayman (Apr 29, 2008)

p&sr said:


> wayman said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a very odd sight at CUS coming in on the Capitol. The outbound Chief was a few tracks over and its third diesel was red with yellow lettering -- Tacoma, City of Destiny. I don't think I'll be able to post a pic for a few days. Anyone know what it was?
> ...


Yes, that's the one. I've got some shots of the side, which is quite pretty. But wow, how did it wind up in Chicago for one, and headed out to LA for two?! (I asked a car attendant on the platform if it was the Builder, which would have made some sense, but she was quite sure it was the Chief.)


----------



## wayman (Apr 29, 2008)

AlanB said:


> wayman said:
> 
> 
> > Do I remember rightly that Giordano's is the unofficial pizzeria of this forum? I'm very much enjoying my stuffed pizza on-board the Builder awaiting departure. Yum!
> ...


And such a perfect location, too. I phoned an order from the El on my way back into the Loop after a nice tour of Chicago, and it was ready for me to pick up on the walk from the Quincy station to CUS. I love those four hour Chicago layovers.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 29, 2008)

p&sr said:


> Maybe it's this one:http://www.railpictures.net/showphotos.php...shington,%20USA
> 
> Photograph #10.
> 
> Engine #902, belonging to Sound Transit, Washington State.


Are the Sounder trains push/pull? If not, why does the caption say "... first *south*bound ...", with #902 on the front (?) and Mount Rainier to the *west*? :huh: (It should be to the *east*!)


----------



## AlanB (Apr 29, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> Are the Sounder trains push/pull? If not, why does the caption say "... first *south*bound ...", with #902 on the front (?) and Mount Rainier to the *west*? :huh: (It should be to the *east*!)


Normal Sounder trains are indeed push/pull. In this picture the train is in pull mode, since the loco's headlights are on and not its tail lights.


----------



## p&sr (Apr 29, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> Are the Sounder trains push/pull? If not, why does the caption say "... first *south*bound ...", with #902 on the front (?) and Mount Rainier to the *west*? :huh: (It should be to the *east*!)


The tracks wind around quite a bit near Tacoma. At places, the Southbound train IS heading North, so Mt. Rainier would be on the train's right... as in the photo.


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 30, 2008)

I saw that same engine arriving on the Empire Builder on Sunday. I actually saw it from the top of the Sears Tower (thanks to my 12X optical zoom lens on my camera).


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 30, 2008)

What is it doing there?


----------

